# d1850fd with loader



## tefields31 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to the site but love it so far. I purchased a little 
Jap tractor and I am having a little trouble with the loader(which
I really don't think has anything to do with the tractor itself). 
The tilt on the bucket leaks down after you tilt it up. The actual
arms up and down works great just the tilt is the trouble. It has
a double lever control valve. I was curious if anyone thought it
would be the spool piece in the valve or more likely the cylinders
leaking by. If the cylinders need a kit are they metric or A.S.E?
Any info about the tractor would be great. I am not a farmer just
bought it for deer food plots and around the house. Thought
the small size and 4x4 would be good for hard to reach places.
Thanks for any info in advance!
Tim


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Tim!

It sounds like the cylinder is your problem not the control valve. If the control valve sends fluid to the cylinder it is doing its job. I would check for a local hydraulic shop and take the cylinder into them. I did this in the spring on my cad digger and they rebuilt it for around $75. Not cheap but I got to watch them do it and learn how easy it is. The next one I will do myself and should be around ten dollars for the seals.

Andy


----------



## tefields31 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I thought the same thing. I actually am a millwright in a papermill and rebuild cylinders all the time. I just
wasn't sure about the tractor. The loader is aftermarket. You
think the bore of the cylinders will be metric or Standard? I'm not
even sure they have metric but everything else on the tractor is.
Thanks again for the reply.
Tim


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Tim and Welcome to TF,

I agree with Andy!

The loader is most probably a domestic supplied implement as shipping a FEL from Japan makes for a much higher volume price. They do like to load a container as full as possible including partial disasembly to 'cram' them in there.

You might discover an ISO number somewhere on your FEL is you look on the undersides of the loader frame. 

Mitsubishi builds a very reliable tractor and with simple maintenance, it should last you for decades !

SHARTEL


----------



## tefields31 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks shartel,
I think I will put a couple of kits in the cylinders.
Tim


----------

